# Positive And Negative Thoughts Of Depersonalization



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

have you ever watched a show where the character has the devil telling that person to do the wrong thing and the angle doing the right thing because for some reason I can relate way too well to that sometimes. For example the negative thoughts or "devil" will be like

"you're life and life itself is worthless. it has no meaning and will never have one. also no matter how successful you become you will always have depersonalization ruining your life. your parents and friends think you are annoying af when you talk about you're anxiety and feeling. you will always stay skinny and not accomplish your goals of become muscular because you can't focus on your well-being. you will never get the right amount of sleep. you will never have the mind set you had a child and you will never be happy. you should just end you life to save time and not waste your life."

(i'm not suicidal i just find life pointless at times and it can have no meaning)

my positive thoughts or the "angle" will be like

"you're a strong person. you have amazing parents and a good group of friends who supported you through your depersonalization as best they can. there are many people that have the same problem you are going through and even though its shitty it could be way worse. you will follow many dreams like graduate college, move to NYC, have a successful job, travel to many places, have the dream body you always wanted, meet great people and possibly fall in love with someone with the same mindset as yourself that understands you. you will do great things with yourself even though you have depersonalization. hopefully in the future you will not have the symptoms you have right now or maybe they stay with you and make you stronger as you grow up. life may seem like it means nothing but it is a really interesting thing how we are all here so even though it sounds cheesy make the best of it. you can't make the best of it if you're not living. remember you are not depersonalization you have depersonalization."


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

I have the devil on both shoulders


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Meaninglessness and absence is quite enlightening if you truly sit down to think about it

Anyway, there shouldn't be any classifications for thoughts. By realizing that you are the one ultimately making judgements about yourself and the things around you it becomes evident that essentially you are making the mistake and not your thoughts. It's just you. Nothing is ever separate from us.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

These negative thoughts exist solely to test your mental strength. It's a whole lot easier to wave the white flag, back down, and become victim to these diminishing thoughts, than it is to become uncomfortable, test your limits, and fight them off. We all experience this duality, it's how you choose to deal with it that makes the difference.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

positive, i have discovered something that can conquer deal with suffering. negative, dp is a beast in its own right, and takes away your humanity, which might not ever return, but there are ways of coping.


----------



## kitty14 (Mar 29, 2015)

YES!

Except it's more like, "okay if you make this decision you will go to hell, or when you make this one you'll go to heaven"

Like, putting on too much makeup scares me because I know in the bible, we are supposed to not wear makeup. Wearing black clothes scares me because black, the devils color. yadayada


----------



## kitty14 (Mar 29, 2015)

YES!

Except it's more like, "okay if you make this decision you will go to hell, or when you make this one you'll go to heaven"

Like, putting on too much makeup scares me because I know in the bible, we are supposed to wear makeup. Wearing black clothes scares me.


----------

